
Telegram gains over 500.000 users from Brazil within the last three hours - joaomsa
https://twitter.com/telegram/status/677278277657055232
======
gustavodemari
More than 1 million now.
[https://twitter.com/telegram/status/677295986281181188](https://twitter.com/telegram/status/677295986281181188)

------
thomasfortes
Clarifying, a judge ordered a 48 hour ban on whatsapp on the country, that's
why telegram is getting an imense wave of users.

